# What spec is your server?

## decrease789

I have a:Pentium 2 233 Mhz

32 MB RAM

3GB HD mounted as /

80GB mounted as /varI run:Gentoo Linux 2.6.10

qmail / courier-mail / vpopmail / spamassassin / horde email services

imap ssl

smtp ssl

pop ssl

apache 2 with php 5

mysql 4

sshd

samba

pure-ftpd

syslog-ng

vixie-cron

distcc

clamav

whats yours?

I am having problems with horde it takes ages to load a page the load appears to be on the amount of available RAM available to apache2. Do you think I should upgrade the RAM or upgrade the RAM and processor (500Mhz pentium 3). I think I can get away with just upgrading the RAM, as it is only a personal webserver anyway, I am not going to get a lot of hits.

What do you think I should upgrade RAM or processor OR both?

____*EDIT*______

resolved now i have 92MB of RAM and it runs fineLast edited by decrease789 on Thu Feb 24, 2005 8:19 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## baak6

I have a:

AMD Athlon XP 2500+

768 MB RAM

10GB mounted as / (ext3)

28 GB mountedas /home (ext3)

+ Network filesystems and /boot  :Smile: 

And I'm running:

courier-imapd

sshd

courier-pop3d

mysql

samba

vixie-cron

courier-imapd-ssl

courier-authlib

oidentd

apache2

apcupsd

saslauthd

pure-ftpd

postfix

courier-pop3d-ssl

I would add both if I were you (that's just me  :Razz: )...but what you have should be enough if you don't get many connections to your server.  :Razz: 

----------

## hds

i would just update the RAM. 32MB now, well, thats nothing. well, if this isnt enough you could still upgrade the cpu later, no? however, i dont think thats needed.

----------

## decrease789

yeah 32MB..... it's a bit  :Sad:  ! but i say if it can handle servering with that then it's fine..... however.... it can't!!! I was just wondering whether php 5 is processor intensive.... i wouldn't have thought it was THAT intensive, i would imagine it uses a lot of RAM though.... well when i say a lot.... i mean more than 32MB!

I would be interested to hear from people running the email services i am running as these are the slowest. Particularly horde, as i mentioned

----------

## hds

well, if its a personal webserver only ( i guess, you share services with your friends, just a handfull of them?) go for the RAM first of all. no way with 32MB!!

i do not run horde, but run a personal service for me and my wife, and my old 500MhZ AMD-K6-2 with 3x128MB does fine in any departement. router, fileserver, and whatnot.

OTOH i wonder why anyone would use "horde" for a personal service  :Shocked: 

btw.. what does all of this has to do with "networking & security"  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

btw2: why do you invest that much diskspace just in /var, while leaving the 3GB for all the rest  :Shocked: 

btw3: for such an old beast, go kernel 2.4.x

----------

## decrease789

because horde offers other applications other than webmail and i would like an integrated web system, instead of a mix and match.

1. well if you can think of a better section to but it why dont you suggest one.

2. i invest 80GB's in /var because that is where I have choosen to put my wwwroot containing all my webspace, backed up file space, emails etc... Why would i need more than 3GB for the rest of the drive if nothing other than the OS and apps, is there? 

3. Why not use 2.6? It works fine. Nothing wrong with my 2.6 kernel. I see no reason to go for an older kernel if the newer one works fine. I don't have many things compiled in or as modulesLast edited by decrease789 on Mon Feb 14, 2005 5:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuxmin

The point is that kernel 2.4 needs lesser RAM! Maybe you can stick with 32MB with 2.4.

What tells you "cat /proc/meminfo" when your system is up and sreving requests?

I assume there is quite some swap in use...

Alex!!!

----------

## decrease789

I have 64MB of swap. when idle......

```
james@nicolson james # cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:        28228 kB

MemFree:          6244 kB

Buffers:          1860 kB

Cached:           8444 kB

SwapCached:       1556 kB

Active:           9508 kB

Inactive:         3960 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:        28228 kB

LowFree:          6244 kB

SwapTotal:       64472 kB

SwapFree:        31444 kB

Dirty:              32 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:           5872 kB

Slab:             6172 kB

CommitLimit:     78584 kB

Committed_AS:   194072 kB

PageTables:       1360 kB

VmallocTotal:  1007572 kB

VmallocUsed:      5712 kB

VmallocChunk:  1000824 kB

```

with a horde page being requested....

```

MemTotal:        28228 kB

MemFree:           936 kB

Buffers:            56 kB

Cached:           3724 kB

SwapCached:       2252 kB

Active:          18088 kB

Inactive:         1012 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:        28228 kB

LowFree:           936 kB

SwapTotal:       64472 kB

SwapFree:         1788 kB

Dirty:               0 kB

Writeback:          44 kB

Mapped:          17388 kB

Slab:             5716 kB

CommitLimit:     78584 kB

Committed_AS:   214792 kB

PageTables:       1512 kB

VmallocTotal:  1007572 kB

VmallocUsed:      5712 kB

VmallocChunk:  1000824 kB

```

Last edited by decrease789 on Tue Feb 15, 2005 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hds

 *decrease789 wrote:*   

> i would like an integrated web system, instead of a mix and match.
> 
> 

 

infact this is an inhouse system, what about phpnuke?

click my www button to have a peek. and, no, webmail is not available for you, but for internal use only.

you will find lots of addons, likeweise a wiki, blog, photoalbum, whatnot.

well, if you are not aware what you are doing.. thats why i recommend internal use. the "normal" phpnuke is full of security risks. browse the web if you like to learn more.

----------

## GenTimJS

Sun Blade 1000

Dual 64-Bit UltrasparcIII 750mhz CPUs (about 1.3-1.4ghz each in x86 land) each with 8 megs of L2 cache

2GB-Ram

FC-AL Hard Disk

Creator3d FFB2+ 

It models the entire known universe in real time and on good days it can see a few seconds into the future...  :Cool: 

In all seriousness, 

Running gentoo for testing/experimentation

Running solaris for serving

-Apache

-JES Identity Server

-JES Portal Server

-JES App Server

-JES Messenging Server

-PC Netlink 2.0

-Sun Ray Server 3.0

-Jabber

-Courier-Imapd

-Teapop

-SSHD

-Xorg

-Sun PCI 1.2 over X11 

-DNS (bind)

-Sometimes it cooks my toast too

----------

## decrease789

 *Quote:*   

> the "normal" phpnuke is full of security risks.

 

well.... i am not using phpnuke.  :Laughing: 

and nor will i be.

----------

## j-m

This link should appeal to stats freaks...  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

 *decrease789 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> well.... i am not using phpnuke. 
> 
> and nor will i be.

 

i wonder why, because it does exactly what you asked for  :Shocked: 

----------

## hds

 *j-m wrote:*   

> This link should appeal to stats freaks... 

 

nice, but where does decrease789's problem come in  :Shocked: 

----------

## Arainach

2x Opteron 240 @ 1.4Ghz apiece

2GB PC2700 ECC DDRAM

2x 80GB 7200RPM SATA Drives

Kernel gentoo-2.6.9

Running as an LTSP Server

----------

## decrease789

when i said integrated, i meant i wanted all my personal notes, emails, tasks, etc all integrated.

Not with a CMS as well. Which is what phpnuke is primarily meant for

I doesn't seem right to me. Mixing a CMS with something that is unrelated. It's like mixing evolution with apache. I suppose it might be nice, IF you like that kind of thing, but it's all personal taste and thats what this is all about, I like horde! We are all different in the open source community and that is what is so gr8 about the software we produce, it is diverse and there is something to appeal to everyone! 

At the end of the day horde is not the problem PHP is and that in itself is not the problem. The problem is, is that I don't have enough RAM to cope with PHP requests. So, we could have this conversation about phpnuke and horde all day, but it doesn't matter which one i chose I still have the same problem.

Yes, you could say IF I loaded phpnuke on there MIGHT be a possibility that it works fine, but I COULD sit here ALL day and hypotheorise situations, but I am not going to! So say hello to your friend below

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

and I will say adeiu and goodbye to this conversation about horde and phpnuke!

----------

## Bween

Pentium 4 2.4GHz

768MB ram

80GB segate barracuta 7200

Sweet $10 mouse

As for gentoo:

 not quite working yet.

----------

## trellis

Pentium Pro 180MHz

256MB RAM

3.2GB HDD + 1.0GB HDD

3c905 LAN card

Do I win the prize for the cr*ppest CPU?

----------

## decrease789

your sure do win a prize for the cr*ppest CPU!

U get a triple  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  smilie!

i'll pm u about how well your server works.... i'm interested having such a cr*p CPU myself

----------

## petlab

I had a 386 with 4 megs running bsd, but that was dumb.

Odd:  A Dual Pentium Pro 200 with 256mb ram and a scsi 2gb, with dual gigabit on Gentoo.

Now - 1u dual opteron 246 with 6gb ram and 300gb raid 10 on 3ware.  It runs Gentoo hardened / grsec and I'm still developing its services.

----------

## wmartino

I am running:

Dell Poweredge 400SC

2.4 ghz p4

2 gigs of ram

1 - 60 gig ide

1 - 250 gig ide

4 - 200 gig ide

Using for Email and Webserver. I also have all of my movies and music streaming through out my house with it.

----------

## decrease789

 *Quote:*   

> It runs Gentoo hardened / grsec and I'm still developing its services.

 

tell me about it..... setting up a secure multi-server(ftp, web, ldap, email etc etc, as i like to call them) running gentoo takes ages. especially when you are running a pentium2 server..... it's taken me since the beginning of december to get this far, but nearly finished now just have to upgrade this ram and the serving-ness will be at an adequate state.

off topic..... do you like cats? i think they kick ass....Last edited by decrease789 on Thu Feb 17, 2005 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cbock

athlon xp 2500

512mb ram

3ware 7000-4 raid controller

4x200gb seagates in a raid 5

i'm running:

webserver (apache and tomcat)

cvs

sftp

ssh

----------

## cbock

 *wmartino wrote:*   

> I am running:
> 
> Dell Poweredge 400SC
> 
> 2.4 ghz p4
> ...

 

that setup has fatwallet written all over it. correct?

----------

## wmartino

 *cbock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> that setup has fatwallet written all over it. correct?

 

Yes it does. It also has the wife screaming "WHY do we need this." :Very Happy: 

----------

## cbock

because you got such a good deal on.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RedDawn

Dual Intel Xeon 2.8Ghz HT 

1.0GB MB RAM

18.9 GB SCSI /          XFS

36.7 GB SCSI /usr     XFS

10.0 GB IDE   /tmp    XFS

40.0 GB IDE   /home  XFS

40.0 GB IDE   /vhost  XFS

80.0 GB IDE   /media XFS

router

firewall

courier-imapd

sshd

courier-pop3d

mysql

samba

vixie-cron

courier-imapd-ssl

courier-authlib

apache2

saslauthd

pure-ftpd

postfix

courier-pop3d-ssl

plesk control panel

desktop with kde 3, and all this crazy shit.

----------

## wmartino

 *cbock wrote:*   

> because you got such a good deal on. 

 

The Dell was cheap. Bought it with no hdd and minimal ram and then upgraded PSU, memory and added HDDs.

----------

## DaemonsGR

Dual p3-1000, 1g ram 

20g IDE for /

4x120g IDE raid 5

Gentoo 2.6.10

samba

squid

mail server ( imap-ssl, webmail ... etc)

file server

asterisk

games server

Sun Fire v120

1.5g ram

8x 36 UltraSCSI320 Raid 5

Solaris10  :Smile: 

file server

.....

----------

## xbmodder

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 999.853

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 1970.17

cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:       514604 kB

MemFree:         34976 kB

Buffers:        148752 kB

Cached:          94388 kB

SwapCached:       2592 kB

Active:         285328 kB

Inactive:       134692 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:       514604 kB

LowFree:         34976 kB

SwapTotal:      530136 kB

SwapFree:       524836 kB

Dirty:              64 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:         228616 kB

Slab:            52884 kB

Committed_AS:   313860 kB

PageTables:       2284 kB

VmallocTotal:   516056 kB

VmallocUsed:      2408 kB

VmallocChunk:   512436 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

Hugepagesize:     4096 kB

df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              73G   28G   42G  40% /

nothing cool... i was 13 and a couple weeks when i set up this server... my old server died. I needed a new server very quickly

uname -a

Linux gallantweb 2.6.9-gentoo-r1-cool #1 Sun Oct 31 20:54:50 PST 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

PORT      STATE SERVICE

21/tcp    open  ftp

22/tcp    open  ssh

25/tcp    open  smtp

80/tcp    open  http

110/tcp   open  pop3

111/tcp   open  rpcbind

143/tcp   open  imap

873/tcp   open  rsync

895/tcp   open  unknown

993/tcp   open  imaps

995/tcp   open  pop3s

2049/tcp  open  nfs

3128/tcp  open  squid-http

3306/tcp  open  mysql

3632/tcp  open  distccd

5801/tcp  open  vnc-http-1

5901/tcp  open  vnc-1

6001/tcp  open  X11:1

6666/tcp  open  irc-serv

6667/tcp  open  irc

8082/tcp  open  blackice-alerts

10000/tcp open  snet-sensor-mgmt

haha... so many ports 111 is for nfs

and port 6666 is my irc-serv 6667 is bitlbeed

100000 is webmin

8082 is ednad

some other stuff.. i can't remember  :Smile: 

----------

## bLaXe

Firewall / Webserver

epia pd600e (fanless)

boots from 1gb compact flash

network drives for homes/temp

dual 1gbit lan / 3com 802.11g

gentoo 2.6.10-hardened (built with hardened use flag)

dm-crypt / aes on local filesystem

shorewall

dns / dhcp / rsync / portage download mirror

apache / php / ssl / mysql

samba / sftp

folding@home

--

Fileserver / MythTv Capture & Backend

2.2ghz opteron

2gb ddr memory dual channel

480GB ide raid5 reiserfs

1200GB sata raid5 reiserfs

gentoo 2.6.10

apache / php / ssl / mysql

samba / sftp

mythtv backend (3x pci nova-t dvb capture)

folding@home

----------

## aman

See Sig below, But I got my Poweredge 1650 Dell 1U server for under $1500 bucks refurbished.  It came with 2GB of ram and 3 73GB u320 hard drives w/ RAID 5.  The thing runs great and I havent rebooted for 100 days so far.  I recommend to anyone that wants to learn more about linux and computers in general, to spend some dough and get a server to learn on.  My server, (and 4 years in college), got me a Linux Server Admin job, now I get to work with gentoo 5 days a week, and they pay me very well too  :Smile: .

----------

## monotux

Home router nr 1

450 MHz, 128 MByte SDRAM, 40+200GByte HDD

Running FreeBSD with pf, serving nfs and smb.

Home router nr 2

266 MHz, 144 MByte SDRAM, 10 GByte HDD

Running Gentoo Linux with firehol/iptables, serving some minor stuff

Server nr 1

566 MHz, 192 MByte SDRAM, 10+10 GByte HDD

Running Gentoo Linux, serving http, ssh, irc and mysql

----------

## nase

pdc:

1 x Pentium 4 3.06 GHz HT

512 MB Ram

40 GB Raid 1 System

160 GB Raid 1 User Home directorys

Samba

database:

1 x Pentium 4 3.06 GHz HT

2 GB Ram

4 x 120 GB Storage

Oracle 10 G - problems with the backup... so use export system

storage:

2 x Opterom

4 GB Ram

2 x 1 TB Storage ( 1 TB = 6 x 400 GB as Raid 10 incl. Spare)

NFS shares

als systems are running on Gentoo 2004.3 with the stable versions of packages, update running as cron job weekly + a couple of workstations Gentoo 2003.4 / Windows based

----------

## Adamal

AMD 1800+

512 MB DDR 333

2 x 40GB HD

Samba

LDAP

vsftp

imap

apache2

tomcat

ssh

mysql

postfix

webmin

nfs

----------

## decrease789

woohoo my new piece of RAM (64mb) came today, the server is working a-ok now!!

----------

